# Switch panel question



## d-camarena (Nov 15, 2018)

Can i run 2 seperate batteries to 1 switch panel?
I want to setup 2 batteries, 1 battery in the back that would power the motor and lights. The second battery up front would power trolling motor and livewell. Can i run both on one switch panel? Thanks


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 15, 2018)

The following image is the last slide in a pretty good tutorial on how to set up a two battery arrangement. See it on New Wire Marine's site (newwiremarine.com). Go to the "resources" tab then click on "How to wire a boat". 

I'm the opposite of an expert but maybe this will help.


----------



## d-camarena (Nov 15, 2018)

Youve been of great help im my build sir, i appreciate it. Ill look at that


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 16, 2018)

Don't give it a second thought. I'm just passing on a resource that I bookmarked a long time ago. 

What I like about the New Wire Marine wiring guide is it takes you step by step through the process so that even someone like me can understand what is happening. The end result is not exactly what you were asking about but you might find it useful nonetheless.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Dec 17, 2018)

This diagram is exactly what I did and it works like a champ!


----------



## ggotts31 (Jan 18, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> The following image is the last slide in a pretty good tutorial on how to set up a two battery arrangement. See it on New Wire Marine's site (newwiremarine.com). Go to the "resources" tab then click on "How to wire a boat".
> 
> I'm the opposite of an expert but maybe this will help.


I too appreciate this diagram was curious about the same glad i came across this post

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------

